# the differences are 2? (first post)



## papa54 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Ive been putting together a home theater for a couple months and got a tv, speakers, even got all my cables today ups (all for 500 new). Now i don't have a serious budget for a avr (about 500) but have narrowed down to 2 choices.

The onk 609 or a b-stock 808, but the 808 means l take from my sub budget.
I have heard good things about Marvell Qdeo on the 609, but it doesnt have multeq just 2eq. The 808 has the ability to add amps, something I probably will not add, but more watt per channel.

Choices..choices...

The only thing that I see is getting a second sub and maybe adding two front towers in the near future.

Suggestions on the two?


Also my setup is:
LG 47 (500 series)
Ps3 slim
Klipsch hd500 
plan to get a legend and two towers.

I mostly do dvd's Bd's and stream video/music. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you do go to towers in the future and then feel that the 609 doesn't have enough power to drive them adequately you will be left with no option but to change out the receiver versus adding a 2 channel amp to the 808. Also with the multieq vs 2eq I think you answered your own question.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh and of course welcome to HTS!


----------



## papa54 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I do think about the "spend now to save later" and im new to HT so i do think multeq will be very helpful


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would absolutely go with the 808. It truly is in another league than the 608 or 609 for that matter. Having Networking Capabilities. MultEQ (2EQ does not apply filtering to the Subwoofer), Preamp Outputs, many more HDMI Inputs and more really make it a slam dunk.

With the 808 you have a flexible platform to upgrade your HT as funds become available whereas the 608 does not. The 608 is an outstanding entry level AVR, but it is just that.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

